# /dev/shm cannot be mounted [SOLVED]

## relkai

I've got a problem mounting /dev/shm since an upgrade of my kernel.

```
mount: mount point /dev/shm does not exist

Some local filesystem failed to mount
```

TMPFS is compiled within the kernel and my fstab seems to be fine:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/backup     ext2            noauto,noatime          0 0

/dev/hdc2               /mnt/sharing    ext2            auto,noatime            0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users         0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,users            0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

The mount point /dev/shm is indeed missing but I've never deleted it.

----------

## relkai

I just bootet up my older kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11) and /dev/shm is mounted without any problems.

It happens only with my newer kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1).

----------

## elcabesa

i had the same problem.

resolved  reemerging  udev.

it seems that udevshould be in sync with your kernel, so if you compile a new kernel you need to emerge udev again  :Smile: 

see you

----------

## relkai

Thanks a lot - this sounds promising.

I'll try it when I get home and let you know if it works.

----------

## relkai

That solved the problem.

I reemerged udev and /dev/shm is mounted now.

Thanks a lot for your help!

----------

